# Opinions on this boat? (Craigslist Ad)



## Cubman (Apr 29, 2008)

What do you all think of this boat? I am a high school student on a small budget, looking for my first boat. The trailer will definitely need to be sanded and repainted, if it is only surface rust. If I go to look at this boat , is there anything in specific I need to look for? Who makes gamefisher outboards?

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/boa/652787664.html

"Flat bottom, trolling motor, 10h motor, and Fish finder. Bilge pump and aireater. Motor starts on first pull. Has a drive on trailer"















The reason I am so interested is that the asking price is only $950.
Thanks!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 29, 2008)

I am concerned becuase you cannot see the trailer tires (if it has any???) and it is on a jack?

Looks like it might be a money pit - but worth a look. take you time and you will find the right boat for the right price.

Ask around at docks and marinas, often people upgrade and sentence the old boat to a back yard retirement - then the wife wants that 'junk" out of there


----------



## Cubman (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, esquired! I will ask about the trailer's condition the next time I talk to the seller. I have read that most transoms are plywood skinned with aluminum. Is there a way to check if the wood is rotten if it is not visible?


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2008)

Good luck with it! I know the feeling of wanting a boat real bad.... Dont jump onit if you feel it is not worth it price wise or too much time and effort to get it the way you want it. There will be plenty more.


----------



## Cubman (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you, Jim. I am especially interested in this boat because of everything it comes with for the price of $950. I do not mind repairing or repainting the trailer, I know how to do that, and have the time. I am afraid of buying a boat with transom problems, or with a outboard that does not work, because I have no expierence repairing these things. In your opinion, is it too much to ask the seller to take me out in the boat, to see how everything works?


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2008)

Cubman said:


> Thank you, Jim. I am especially interested in this boat because of everything it comes with for the price of $950. I do not mind repairing or repainting the trailer, I know how to do that, and have the time. I am afraid of buying a boat with transom problems, or with a outboard that does not work, because I have no expierence repairing these things. In your opinion, is it too much to ask the seller to take me out in the boat, to see how everything works?



Not at all, and for sure do not give him his asking price. If it is worth it, start at like 700-750.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 29, 2008)

Any questions you have, fire away, matter of fact you can ask your questions as he is taking you for a ride in it. How long has it been sitting, was it winterized, hows the wheel bearings, any leaking rivits or seams, does he have the paper work, hows the tread on the tires and anything else you can think of.


----------



## GatorTom (Apr 29, 2008)

Gamefisher outboards were made for Sears by different manufacturers. I believe the one in the pic is made by Mercury. They are okay motors. I have a 15hp that I'm not using right now. Some of the material used on them are cheaper like the metal on the body of the motor, but if you take care of your outboard like you should, they can last just as long as any other motor. The nice thing is you can get parts for it from Sears' part website by looking up the model # and they have exploded views, etc. I think the site is www3.sears.com.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 29, 2008)

Like Shamoo said...


> you can ask your questions as he is taking you for a ride in it



That way you can see if it leaks and starts and how it handles two people in the boat. Depending on how far the water is from where the boat is you should feel the wheel bearings after you get to the ramp. Warm is okay but if it is uncomfortably warm, they need new bearings at least.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Apr 29, 2008)

Transom repair is not that hard on jon boats. Check everything, decide how much $$$ it would take to get it "right" and go from there, but definately offer lower than asking price. I have 14 footer that looks similar to that jon with a galvenizd trailer w/ no motor asking $700, so I think you possibly have a good buy there if the 9.9 runs as good as he says. If he will not let you go out in the boat, walk no run away.


----------



## Cubman (Apr 30, 2008)

I posted a wanted ad, and got several replies. One guy sent me some pictures of a v-hull that seems nice. Here is his description:


> More stable than a Jon boat. 1996 Tracker with 25 electric start Evinrude, New trolling motor, bilge pump. Like new drive on trailer.
















Would a 12' v-hull be big enough for two people to fish from? I have no plans to add a casting deck right now. He didn't mention a price, but he said it was in my price range ($1500 *max*)

I also got this reply, with no pictures:


> I have a 2000 model 14' Polar Kraft Jon Boat with a 2000 model 5hp Mercury with a Hustler trailer. It also has nice seats that mount to the jon boat seats and can be placed where you want them. The rig is in fine shape and not beat to death like many and the motor looks like new. It is perfect for fishing the Clinch in Clinton for trout or Crappie on area lakes.


Will a 5 HP move a 14 foot boat with two people, without bogging down? I am not in a hurry, I just don't want to buy something that will burn up from being overworked. He is asking $1400.


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2008)

Both those look good! That 12 footer is fine for 2 people if you just add floors.

PBW has a 14 with a 5hp B&S. YOu would have to go over those with a fine tooth comb. Bigger Jon or smaller V? :-k 

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2202&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 30, 2008)

I would look long and hard at that Tracker. It seems to be in real good condition, and is nice and wide. Lot wider than most 12 footers, from the looks of it, so it should be more than plenty stable. I would wager that it could probably do just dandy with decks. That trailer is also in great condition as well, and seems to have bearing buddies. That 25 will also be a lot nicer as far as speed goes. When I bought my 12 footer in '07, I thought that I could live with just 4 horses, but it is an absolute pain the neck, unless you are on real small water. That 25 will make you much happier. Plus, it is an Evinrude. Can't go wrong there. Those battery leads lead me to believe that it is electric start as well. The motor seems to be well kept. That color of blue that Evinrude used those years is real prone to fading, and seeing how that one looks, I would say it was definitely kept covered, and possibly even garaged.

If I were in your predicament, I would look long and hard at that Tracker. Even though it is at your max, it seems to be water ready. Then, you could ad the little things later on (although, I don't see much that it needs). With the others, you are out whatever time it takes to get going, and the cost of projects ads up real quickly. I do it only because I enjoy working on the boats just as much as using them. If I were in it to get a budget boat, I would look for a package deal.


----------



## Cubman (Apr 30, 2008)

Here are the pictures I just received of the 14' jon boat. Man, they are both nice boats!


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm. Tough choice. The Tracker has the better speed, and probably equal, if not a tad better as far as stability runs, and will definitely have a smoother ride. However, you are just about 40 bucks, and an hour away from having bottom decks in the polar craft. And, you gain 2 feet. Lemme ask this. What sort of water are you going to be fishing in? If you are talking medium to large reservoirs, I would definitely go with the Tracker. If you are talking small hp restricted recreational lakes, then either or.


----------



## Cubman (Apr 30, 2008)

I will primarily fish the clinch river, and the lake I would go to most often would be Melton Hill:
https://www.easttennesseefishing.com/index.php?act=announce&f=39&id=24

I don't know of any restrictions locally on motor size. Which one would better handle a third person? I may (rarely), bring a third person with us, and they may or may not be fishing. Also, how much of a speed difference would you guess between the two boats, with identical payloads? I apologize for asking so many questions, but this is a big investment for me.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 30, 2008)

I am guessing +/- 8 with the 5 horse on the 14, and probably 20 - 30 or so on the Tracker. All of this is dependent on load and conditions. The flat bottom will fish a 3rd person better, but I bet the Tracker would carry the load down the lake a bit better. Really going to have to answer this for yourself. I can answer most questions you ask regarding how much, and stuff regarding which is better for which purpose - if I can't someone on here can, but given these answers, you will have to decide which is a better choice for your needs.

BTW, don't apologize for asking questions. Einstein asked them. Though there is no substitute for experience, questions do go a long way.


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2008)

Tough choice man, tough choice.


----------



## GatorTom (Apr 30, 2008)

Personally, I would go with the Tracker, but that is just my opinion. I have that same motor on my Starcraft. That thing will fly like it is now. It will still go at a pretty decent clip loaded down with decks, livewells, etc. Plus it's got a bilge pump already and a TM. Both boats are a good choice though. I would go look at both and ask to take them out on the water. Run both of them pretty good, give the motors a good once-over and move around in them to see which you like better.


----------



## Cubman (May 5, 2008)

I got another reply to my wanted ad, here is a link to the ad:
https://knoxville.craigslist.org/boa/668566919.html

It looks like it is already set up for fishing, and he says it is 14 ft. long, and that the decks are new. What do you all think?


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 5, 2008)

14X?

If you are going to be fishing 3 people, you need at least a 14' boat and even then, it can get kind of cramped.

There's no trolling motor or running lights on that Tracker and a bow mount may have to be fabricated if you wanted to mount a tm up there (it would also eat up a lot of your bow space). New trolling motors are way over $100 if he's asking $1500 for the Tracker.

That Tracker does look to be in fine shape, though.


----------



## Cubman (May 5, 2008)

The third person would never be fishing, and it would only happen a couple times. The tracker comes with a 34# thrust transom mount trolling motor. The seller also has battery operated lights to make the boat legal for night time fishing.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 5, 2008)

I find it impossible to fish with a transom mounted trolling motor. I don't even want a hand controlled. Foot controlled is where it's at for the type of fishing that I do.

Your fishing style may be different, however.

You just don't have anywhere near the control that you have with a bow mount. Just my two cents.

Oh, and the third person doesn't have to be fishing. When you put three in a boat that small, it makes casting a chore because you have to be super aware of where you are slinging hooks at all times.


----------



## Popeye (May 5, 2008)

I think the carpet won't show a stain if you spill your red wine.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 5, 2008)

or blood.. :lol:


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2008)

Cubman said:


> I got another reply to my wanted ad, here is a link to the ad:
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/boa/668566919.html
> 
> It looks like it is already set up for fishing, and he says it is 14 ft. long, and that the decks are new. What do you all think?




What are the specs? This one does not look bad? Can you ask him for a few more pics?


----------



## Popeye (May 5, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> or blood.. :lol:



True, fish or otherwise.


----------



## Cubman (May 6, 2008)

I just got this from him:


> The deck is made out of aluminum and the floor is out pressure treated plywood. It was put in 2 summers ago. The floor,carpet,seats where put in new. I think the motor is a is 1985.


Will the pressure treated plywood have caused corrosion in two years?


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

Cubman said:


> I just got this from him:
> 
> 
> > The deck is made out of aluminum and the floor is out pressure treated plywood. It was put in 2 summers ago. The floor,carpet,seats where put in new. I think the motor is a is 1985.
> ...




Shouldnt have....Unless maybe the boat was filled with water for a couple of years????


----------



## Cubman (May 7, 2008)

Thank you, Jim. Would I need to replace the decks, or would they be alright if I kept everything reasonably dry?


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

Cubman said:


> Thank you, Jim. Would I need to replace the decks, or would they be alright if I kept everything reasonably dry?



They only way to really tell is get on them and move around a bit and see how much play and movement there is in them. Any way of looking underneath or getting a good smell underneath? If you can get a feel and see if it is damp underneath, you might get a better idea.


----------



## Cubman (May 21, 2008)

I have another boat that I need some opinions on. It is a 17' loweline with a 55hp johnson and trailer, and it has front and rear casting decks that were built last year (marine grade plywood). It comes with a starting battery, but will need a battery for the trolling motor and new trailer tires. The boat sat over the winter, and the owner is asking $1800. Here are the pictures:



















What do you all think? Thanks!


----------



## bassboy1 (May 21, 2008)

If it sat over winter, that motor will need to be serviced before it will run well. Count on probably another 100 for parts for that, and also, it looks as if it may have been left uncovered. Dig around and see if it looks like it was stored where water pooled up (probably would be a waterline inside the hull), and check for rotten wood.


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> If it sat over winter, that motor will need to be serviced before it will run well. Count on probably another 100 for parts for that, and also, it looks as if it may have been left uncovered. Dig around and see if it looks like it was stored where water pooled up (probably would be a waterline inside the hull), and check for rotten wood.



Exactly what I was thinking! Did he even winterize it? Are you in an area that gets cold? 

It Seems Like he did not take care of it, I would probably pass. Every day I see hundreds of boats for sale, One will pop up out of the blue. Most of the time you can tell if an owner took semi-good care of a boat.


----------



## Cubman (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I too was worried about the appearance, but I was wondering if it was a gem in the rough. Now that I know the answer to that, I'll move on to another boat. I found this, which I really like. The trailer that comes with this boat, is the tongue too short to backup with the tailgate down?



> Rhyan-Craft 15 foot flat bottom jon-boat. 1987 model, 25 horsepower Evinrude outboard. Good boat, starts on 3 or 4th pull. Two bench seats, gas tank, and built in live-well. Great fishing boat! Runs good, newer trailer, and newer tires and wheels. $1500


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2008)

The tongue looks fine, The only way to tell is to lower the tailgate to see if it resting on it. You will learn to use your mirrors anyway and gauge with the top of the outboard. You wont even lower the tailgate.


----------



## Waterwings (May 22, 2008)

Looking at the pics, this boat looks like it's in much better shape that the first one. Also, again judging by the pics, the winch looks like it's too far away from the bow stop, or maybe I'm just used to having one close to the winch. Wondering if it's the original trailer. Appears to me, that with the tailgate lowered, it may (certainly not sure) hit the winch.


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2008)

Its the picture! :mrgreen: 

Id be willing to bet 25 cents that it is just the angle of the picture!


----------



## Waterwings (May 22, 2008)

Jim said:


> Its the picture! :mrgreen:
> 
> Id be willing to bet 25 cents that it is just the angle of the picture!




I'd bet, but I had to use it for gas, lol. By golly, after looking at it again I think you're right about the angle 8)


----------



## bassboy1 (May 22, 2008)

That is a (fairly stupid) trailer method that was used on most bass boats in the 80s. The boat companies didn't make their own like these days (more like didn't have their own made like these days) so they all bought trailers from trailer companies. The trailer companies hadn't mastered the idea of the movable winch post like they have now. So, the front post with the winch is welded on, and the second post is adjustable, and has the roller. There is a slot underneath the roller that the winch cable runs through, and meets the bow eye. They also hadn't realized that trailers needed tongues. Course, they still haven't realized that today. If I were buying a new boat, there is no way I would take the trailer that is supposedly "custom matched" for that boat. 

Now, you notice the roller post is slanted. Not supposed to be. They used the cheapest/weakest method of getting that to adjust, and it don't last long. Basically, there is a piece of tubing that is a half an inch larger than the tongue, that is slipped over the tongue. A hole is drilled, and a nut is welded over the hole. A bolt goes in and tightens against the tongue, using just friction to hold. The vertical adjust is the same way, but seeing as there is only one bolt, it starts to fold the inside tubing, causing the thing to lean. Without a boat attached, the top half, holding the roller, would bounce off.


----------



## Cubman (May 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Unfortunately the boat sold the night it was listed :x So... I have another boat to ask you all about :roll: 

Here is the link to the advertisment:
https://knoxville.craigslist.org/boa/694864967.html

Should I avoid it since it has known problems? Opinions? Thanks.


----------



## Jim (May 25, 2008)

Sounds like you will be putting 1-2k into that 500 dollar boat. I would pass. Do you have a top amount you are willing to spend?


----------



## Cubman (May 25, 2008)

I really don't want to spend more than $1500. For the right boat though, I could go a little higher. I was only considering the above boat for the hull and trailer, but I am not sure I could find a decent outboard and still stay in my price range.


----------



## Cubman (May 25, 2008)

Dang, the boat sold the same evening it was posted. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Cubman (Jun 18, 2008)

I didn't realize this thread had gotten to five pages... :roll: But, I found another boat. I'm going to look at it in a couple hours. I thought the ad covered almost all my questions. What does it mean when he says the outboard runs and shifts good? I didn't know they shifted, does it have a reverse gear or something?

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/boa/722225900.html

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Nickk (Jun 18, 2008)

wow, you wouldn't need to do anything to that boat.


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2008)

NOt sure, But from the description and pictures, it looks like he took very good care of it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2008)

When they say shift they mean it goes into gear (forward and reverse) 

Go get it man!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a nice boat! Have 'em start the motor for you, and check under the floor boards if possible. Maybe you can get him to give you a test ride on the water if it's close enough to smoewhere to float it.


----------



## Cubman (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. The hull is a 1971 Lonestar (I think). The inside, under the decks, was covered with a type of tar. He mentioned a name, but I forgot it. It has a bilge pump and nav. lights already wired to toggle switches. The motor cranked on the first pull. I have to think about it some more, but I think I will make him in offer.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

How did the tires on the trailer look? Dryrot or anything suspect? Lights on the trailer work?


----------



## minicuda (Jun 19, 2008)

i would buy that boat if it was for sale in my town.


----------



## tornado (Jun 19, 2008)

That is a nice boat. I just noticed you were from Oak Ridge, I have lots of family from Wartburg.


----------



## Cubman (Jun 19, 2008)

I am glad I took yall's advice, I asked him if we could go out in the boat before I wrote the check. The motor is a 1978 25 HP pull start Evinrude. He had problems keeping the motor running after he took the choke off, and it would surge when he got on the throttle. He fiddled with the mixture and got it to work a little better. We eventually came to the conclusion that the carb will need to be rebuilt, and it will need a fuel pump. Does anyone know how much this will cost at a marine shop? The seller guessed around $200.

On to the good news, the seller offered to knock $400 off the price, since the motor needs work.  He also called me back this evening, and said that another guy wants to trade the motor that is on it now with a 20 HP Mercury from the same year, and that he would sell the boat with the mercury for $100 less than his asking price. I will post when I have more details on the mercury, but in general, are old mercurys as reliable as this evinrude?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 19, 2008)

Other members and bassboy1 are the resident old motor gurus, so I can't help you there. I'd have the seller do a test run of the new motor for you. Did you float-test the boat, or just run the motor in a barrel or with some ear muffs hooked to a hose?


----------



## Cubman (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. We took the boat out on the water. I was really suprised at the stability of the v-hull. I thought it would be like standing in a canoe. We had three people in the 14' boat (seller, my dad, and me), and we could easily switch places if we coordinated our movements. The boat does not have a drain plug, just a bilge pump, which I am ok with. One less thing to forget :wink: I was also impressed with how quickly the trolling motor pushed us, I am used to my cousins boat, where the only motor is a 17# thrust trolling motor.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds like a good boat!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 20, 2008)

'78 Mercury? I think I would stick with the 'rude. Mercs of that era are finicky in my opinion, although there are die hard merc lovers. A carb rebuild is an easy thing to do yourself, so I would take the 'Rude for 400 less, as that would definitely cover the cost for a marina to do it. Does that motor have a single or double carb? I can't remember off the top of my head, and my manual is in the shop surrounded by greasy parts, so I don't want to go look at it. Carb kits are 20 - 30 bucks per carb, and shouldn't be more than 2 hours labor. Probably one if he is familiar with these. Anyone know what the going rate for standard shop labor is? I do all the work myself, so haven't a clue.

The fuel pump I would definitely do myself if I were you. It shouldn't be more than 5 screws and 2 hose clamps, and it should be right on the side of the powerhead, in easy reach. Don't know the price of these off the top of my head, but I don't remember it being much last time I got one for a 50 horse. 

The 400 he takes off should cover all that work, even if the marina does it. So, I would probably take it for that.

One thing though, take a oil pan, wide slotted screwdriver, and possibly a crescent wrench next time. (crescent wrench to put around screwdriver to get more power. Sometimes these things are stuck) Pull the lower unit oil plugs, and look at the fluid. If it is milky, or has water and/or metal shavings, I would probably avoid it, but if it is fairly good fluid, even if it is black, I would go for it. But, DO NOT pull the phillips screw. That holds the bottom of the shift rod to the piece that goes around the clutch dog, and if you loosen it, the lower unit will have to be disassembled to replace that screw.


----------



## Cubman (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for your response, bassboy1. I would have replied sooner, but I just got the details on the 20 HP Mercury, here is the info from the seller:



> the 20 hp mercury i had told you about. It is about the same year as my motor [1978], and has just been completely gone through new plugs, card, fuel pump, water pump etc. all done at earls marine.



Buying the boat with the Evinrude (with carb rebuild and new fuel pump) will cost about $100 more than buying the boat with the Mercury. If it is worth it, then I am willing to pay the extra money. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 22, 2008)

Glad to hear you found that works for you. Post some pics when you get it!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Keep in mind, I am extremely biased towards one motor brand, and away from the other (guess which). So, you may want to do your own research on this. However, if the final cost after the work on the 'Rude is only 100 higher, it would be well worth it FOR ME to buy the 'Rude over the merc. But again, on this topic, I would suggest you find someone who is a bit less biased. 

How soon do you have to have an answer by?


----------



## Cubman (Jun 23, 2008)

The motor is at the shop right now, it should be ready in a couple of days. I just want the more reliable motor. What is it about mercurys that you do not like? Are they harder to service, or not as well made?


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Another thing to point out, is the fact that the other guy wants to trade his merc for a 'Rude, that is otherwise equal (although I think in this case, the Evinrude is a 25, and the merc is a 20, right? I can't remember). Obviously, the Merc owner thinks more highly of the 'Rude than his merc. 

As far as mercs go, there are a number of reasons. Most of y'all know I piddle around with classic and antique outboards quite a bit. Before named Mercury, that company was Kiekhafeur (spelled wrong - I know) outboards, and Carl Kiekhafeur had a passion for the big picture, but couldn't care less about details. So, especially the real old ones, had some absolutely weird stuff. Mixing fine and course thread bolts, when 2 of the same should have been used etc. I believe you even had to pull the powerhead to replace the water pump impeller on a couple models, and on others, special tools are required. Towards the 70s, they got better, but aren't up to my standards. They were still rendered as being a lot more finicky and not quite as reliable in the 70s as the Evinrude/Johnson counterpart. But, they are extremely light and fast, due to a number of things. Some years in the 60s or so, they achieved the max hp with a much higher rpm, giving them an excellent strength to weight ratio, but also having stuff die a heck of a lot quicker. Other years used a number of factors to make them lighter. A common saying among outboard gurus working on 70s and before motors is "Go black [Mercury] if you have to get there quick, go white [Johnson] if you _have_ to get there." Parts are probably more available for the 'Rude, as they would use the same part on 10 or more model year outboards, and on as many hps as possible, whereas mercs changed more often. 

If I was to get into racing hydroplanes and such in the under 25 horse category, I would more than likely start with an older merc powerhead and lower unit, and go from there. But, needing a reliable fishing motor, I chose Evinrude/Johnson. 

But again, it is really a matter of personal preference. I know some people who are die hard merc people (again, not talking about new motors) and love to cope with some of the weird stuff on them, and work them just right, but that too, is just a passion for working on mercs, that I don't have, and probably won't ever have.


----------

